

Have a can of Duh It's on me - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/04/16/have-a-can-of-duh-itrsquos-on-me.aspx

======
gaius
F5's next blog posting ought to have been an apology for getting so wrong
about construction of the Starship Enterprise.

